# Inherited MRR Train



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey guys, new to the forums here so ill just give ya'll a little run down.
I was gifted my grand fathers model RR set about 5 years ago...It was on a 4X8 sheet with a pretty basic CP rail yard design with a few things going...It didnt take long for me to start from scratch, went to a few RR shows got some ideas and even had a local hobby shop guy come by and lend some tips...I had a pretty sweet mountainous landscape over two 4X8' ply wood tops but it became a far bigger project than I intended and I slowly lost interest.


well 5 years later I had the urge...so Ive been pulling out and doing invitory on what I have (not ever really paying attention before) I suppose I have a new found respect.

so this time Im going to set up an L shape table with two 4X8' ply wood tops, and using layers of insulation foam for my tunnels and mountains....kinda like making a cake layer by layer with foam...I found it cheaper, easyier and less messy than plasters or wood. But im so new to this I wouldnt even know what you real RR' (rail roaders) use??

anyways my theme is going to be a modern rail yard with my CP loco's (mainly just because I have so many and wouldnt want to waste them)

and a large mountain dividing the other table (with tunnels of course)
into a WW2 Russian train yard delivering supplies to a war area on the edge of the table...Im pretty adamant on going full out with the war theme as detailed as I possibly can to rival those at war museums. :laugh: we'll see! 


so heres some pics if anyone can let me know if I own anything valueable maybe?
or something I should be treating a little better? I wish I knew what I was doing!! 

please share your opinions!













what are these? I have two packs


thanks guys!
Taproot


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

TapRoot said:


> what are these? I have two packs
> 
> 
> thanks guys!
> Taproot


They look like insulated rail joiners to me. They are used to electrically isolate a particular stretch of track.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

so to add a second power source for say a line switch?(track change switch) damb where can I find technical terms....Im such a newb.

I got a ton of those Y peices to split tracks, I was hopeing to use at least 6 by remote if possible.

thanks
Tap


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

ok so ive done a bit of reading and have a crap of links saved for later, I just got a few questions of anyone wants to tackle it, sorry if they've been asked ill be sure to keep it all in here..

How is the gravel hill made under tracks? is it bought, or makable in any fashion? and painted?

I want to use 6-8 switch tracks (dont know technical name??) Do I need to buy a control capable of this or is it something to be individually wired and powered seperate from the main control...

What is the best way to make fake water? like what the top dogs use? I would love to have a water fall river that end on the edge so I can have an underwater scene of a shark eating someone and a boat sinking...lol

does anyone know where I can find military style locomotives?
ill be off to the local hobby shop tom, I just want to find best deals.

how do I make my steam loco make smoke? it used to when I first got it but slowly stopped

thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tap,

Quick comments ...

1. Info on "ballast" track mounds posted to your query in another thread. Check there.

2. Recker's has a nice tutorial on using wavy glass to make lake in his "S layout" thread.

3. I can't recall the specifics, but we had a bit of discussion here a few months back on models available (HO, I think) of Hitler's armored train. An odd looking beast, but one that might fit nicely into your WWII theme.

(Try the "Search" tool on the main Forum menu ... it's quite good at pointing you towards relavent threads tagged by a keyword or two.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

thank you sir!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cox made a military train....you can find them on ebay. I've had mine since the 70's.

I searched the Hobbies/Toys section for Military train.....

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m570.l1313&_nkw=military+train&_sacat=220

Tons of stuff on there right now. Make sure to check the scale - there was tons of N scale in there as well.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks man, im checkin it out right now.

www.internettrains.com has a wicked selection too..


----------

